# worked on the sheeps at ft pickens today and yesterday



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Me my son tyler and good friend Jim fished Ft. Pickens pier the last two mornings and done pretty good on the Sheepshead. Tuesday we both got outfished by the boy but today we got our revenge on him so his bragging rights were revoked. We had a great time and made several new friends in the process. I was surprised at the amount of people for during the week and also the teamwork by everyone there. I can actually say that we have never had that great a time on a pier i think everyone that was there had a good time fishing also. I got to meet chuck "Blue Water 2" i believe, we had to borrow his net a few times, he seemed histatic just to watch Tyler catch fish. I wish i didn't have to work tomorrow. Oh yea and the boy caught his first pompano!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great mess of fish !!!!!!!!!!!!! He's hooked now. Did you use fiddler crabs ??

Scott


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

> *parrothead (3/24/2010)*Great mess of fish !!!!!!!!!!!!! He's hooked now. Did you use fiddler crabs ??
> 
> Scott


caught a few on crabs mostly live shrimp you might wanna take about 6 dozen with you


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!!! Nice catch!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If you don't mind, how are you rigging ?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

rigged carolina style with 1oz egg sinker and 1/0 gamakatsu circle hook. Make sure your on the side of the pier where the current takes it under the pier and hold on! arrive early the bite seems to slow after lunch.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job, and thanks for the report and info :letsdrink


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Holy cow! I am going fishing tomorrow did your son leave any for the rest of us?! !)


----------



## chevymangabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Fishin live bait is great with a carolina rig...after buying wire leaders and bending a couple hook snaps, you'll think the same thing too. Great mess of fish by the way...wish I was down there right now!


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

very awsome catch guys!!! wish i was there..i fish the old pier rubble on the starboard side of the new pier with my kayak....that area has been very productive lately as well...but my question to everybody is this:when i get there early enough i don't have to pay at the gate...is that every day or just certain or just during the weekends?


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

:clapGreat post guys i might go and try to catch some sheepies myself


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

> *danieljames84 (3/25/2010)*Holy cow! I am going fishing tomorrow did your son leave any for the rest of us?! !)




he did leave a few only because i told him that was the sportsman like way, and that you can't out fish dad that bad or i start to look bad. We all had an awesome time out there.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

One quick question....



How many fishing piers are there in the Ft Pickens area? Is there only one? Thanks.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

> *t65k3 (3/27/2010)*One quick question....
> 
> 
> 
> How many fishing piers are there in the Ft Pickens area? Is there only one? Thanks.




just the one


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell ya, congrats! Nice roundup !


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice mess of fish. All pretty big in size.


----------

